
Introducing Canvas - Notes for teams of nerds - craigkerstiens
https://blog.usecanvas.com/introducing-canvas
======
sramam
the wysiwyg markdown editor is nicely done.

Is the intent to create a page per meeting instead of the continuous flow that
represents a chat channel in slack or comparable?

------
sidcool
Nice product! Why does it not allow editing in Firefox?

------
ablation
No Firefox? No thanks.

